# Thinking about another fish



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Now that I have a filter that can handle an addition to the tank, I was thinking about getting a new fish. I want to get a larger fish if I can, like a center piece fish. Not sure what thought. 

I have the guppies, and mollies as mid/top fish, the betta who seems all over the place, shrimp and the snail. Any ideas??


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you're limited.....maybe a dwarf Gourami? A pair of them?


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I think you're limited.....maybe a dwarf Gourami? A pair of them?


i agree...almost all of what i would consider a "center piece fish" would hurt or kill pretty much everything else in your tank


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree. Fishy-eat-fishy world out there, and the bigger fish always prevail.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

oh... maybe I will just wait for the baby guppies and just have a bunch of guppies lol
Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

danilykins said:


> oh... maybe I will just wait for the baby guppies and just have a bunch of guppies lol
> Thanks


IMO, more fish is better than what you would call a show fish or just one. Even if I housed Discus, I'd have to have 6-8 of them in a larger tank. One wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree. I find a school of 10-20 schooling fish looks prettier than one big show fish.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I was thinking of getting a school of glofish.. a school is what 6?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

danilykins said:


> I was thinking of getting a school of glofish.. a school is what 6?


A school is as big as you want, but I've heard say that a minimum of 6 is best to reduce stress out of loneliness.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The one glofish I have is nearly 2" long. Don't think you want 6.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

You actually cannot put a gourami in that tank since you have the betta in there. Although not the same species, they are both in a group known as labyrinth fishes, meaning they can breathe directly from the air. Being in this group, they have a tendency to fight, and a betta armed with teeth, would do quite a bit of harm to a gourami.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Glofish aren't gourami they are danio's. As far as I know they are compatible with all the fish in my tank. I think I will just add more guppies, only issue is, is I have 5 male guppies in the tank already and I don't want to be over ran with babies. I have 2 females in another tank and I stick a male in there once in a while when they get rowdy. 

Oh I wanted to ask about Cory's and Catfish... Can I have those with what I already have? Will they bother the ghost shrimp and snail???


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

danilykins said:


> Glofish aren't gourami they are danio's.
> Oh I wanted to ask about Cory's and Catfish... Can I have those with what I already have? Will they bother the ghost shrimp and snail???


I was commeting on an earlier post that suggested dwarf gouramis. Glofish would be fine. Sorry about the confusion.

Cory catfish would be excellent for the tank. Most other catfish either get too big, are too aggressive or will eat your shrimp. Stick with cory's and be sure to add at least two. They do best in groups.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

>< I realized that after I hit submit, but had to put my son to bed so I didn't have time to change it.. sorry bout that.. 

I was looking at the panda corys.. do they do best in odd or even numbers?


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

There is really no preference with these guys. There is a significant difference in how a single cory acts and how 2+ cory's act. Remember, cory's are like platies. They don't have a preference in color types/species. They will school with any variety of cory, whether it be green, panda, peppered, etc. As for how many, you can really pick how many you would like. Pay attention to size. Some cory's get significantly larger than others and you do have to add them into your total number of fish so the smaller they get, the more fish you can have.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

if your tank is totally established you can go for rams i guess 

im not sure but mine stays with rasboras and wont even bother them. they stick to the bottom 6 inches never saw them above that area so your betta would be fine 

but you can get only a male or a pair

the pic below is my ram. they sell for 6-8 $ (i remember seeing them justt once in petsmart for 5$)


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

and german blue rams are even prettier and more docile but they are not as hardy as bolivian rams and they sell for higher price


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

eaglesfan3711 said:


> There is really no preference with these guys. There is a significant difference in how a single cory acts and how 2+ cory's act. Remember, cory's are like platies. They don't have a preference in color types/species. They will school with any variety of cory, whether it be green, panda, peppered, etc. As for how many, you can really pick how many you would like. Pay attention to size. Some cory's get significantly larger than others and you do have to add them into your total number of fish so the smaller they get, the more fish you can have.


I had read that they need to be the same species to school, you do get different color variations of the same species. I've never had corys though because I'd have problems with high summer temps. Some say to have at least 3 but most people seem to agree they are better in larger numbers.


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE (Jan 16, 2011)

danilykins said:


> Glofish aren't gourami they are danio's. As far as I know they are compatible with all the fish in my tank. I think I will just add more guppies, only issue is, is I have 5 male guppies in the tank already and I don't want to be over ran with babies. I have 2 females in another tank and I stick a male in there once in a while when they get rowdy.
> 
> Oh I wanted to ask about Cory's and Catfish... Can I have those with what I already have? Will they bother the ghost shrimp and snail???


Cory Cats would be a nice addition and they will help stir up the bottom. They like to eat bottom pellets and algae wafers as well as any food that falls to the bottom of the tank. They do best in a group of three or more. I have 9 or so Cory Cats in one of my community tanks at my store and they do fine with the ghost shrimp. Another nice addition would be an Algae Eater, this fish is actually called an Algae Eater, it does a great job eating algae. Have you thought about the Up-side down Catfish, they would be a nice addition as well. Get along with the Cory Cats and Shrimp. They are pretty entertaining when swimming around.


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE (Jan 16, 2011)

tinman said:


> if your tank is totally established you can go for rams i guess
> 
> im not sure but mine stays with rasboras and wont even bother them. they stick to the bottom 6 inches never saw them above that area so your betta would be fine
> 
> ...


Your fish is cool looking. What kind of Ram is he or she? We are needing more ideas for another three to four fifty five gallon tank set-ups at my Betta Boutique store.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

BETTABOUTIQUE said:


> Your fish is cool looking. What kind of Ram is he or she? We are needing more ideas for another three to four fifty five gallon tank set-ups at my Betta Boutique store.


Thats a he  bolivian ram ( altispinosa ) 

They won't color up that much unless there is a female in the tank 

The toughest part is telling female apart from male they look almost samecwith very minor differences and two males will fight 

Mine won't bother anyone else unless they cone close ro its ground a amall 4 inch radius area  except the female it looks like they are fighting but in actual they are playing with each other lol 

Rams Are always fun to watch


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh yea Rhey only get to a max size of 2.5 to 3 inches and can be kept in 15 gallon tanks also 

They are dwarf cichlids


----------

